
Canada's tiny Tesla competitor launches - rmason
http://mashable.com/2016/09/09/electra-meccanica-solo-ev/#m967MrYOl8qO
======
stanislavb
OK, this is impressive. If only there were a two passenger option, that would
be even incredible. Anyway, I believe they've done their homework and are
aware of the number of lonely drivers waiting for such an affordable EV.

p.s. I expect this to reach the homepage of HN now :)

